# Sakrete Multi-Purpose Sand



## Bananableps (Nov 6, 2013)

Welcome!

I don't have experience with Sakrete, but I have worked with another brand of sand intended for concrete use. It was an enormous hassle to clean out all of the fine particles. In the end, I gave up and went with a different option.

Sand is pretty cheap. Yes, you can save money by rinsing Sakrete (and then there are also some concerns about toxic chemicals I believe?), but if you factor in the amount you are saving for time put in, I doubt you will break minimum wage. Pool filter sand and black diamond blasting grit are the preferred sand sources on this forum right now. Very clean and affordable. 

You might also want to consider a fortified gravel like Eco-Complete or Aquasoil. These can be surprisingly expensive, and there is some doubt about their efficacy, but a lot of people also swear by them.

If you don't plan on buying an expensive pressurized CO2 setup, you can also vastly increase your plant options and growth rate by adding a small layer of soil (make sure no pesticides, herbicides, or chemicals fertilizers) underneath the sand cap. More plant growth = cleaner water!


----------



## renk777 (Jan 16, 2017)

Thank you! I am using the BDBG in my 120 which is a work in progress! As for this little tank, I'd like it to have an overall light appearance... I know my daughter will miss the blue so I'll buy her a turquoise mat or towel to place under the tank to protect her furniture. That should solve that. Now the only issue is finding the pool filter sand in NJ at this time of year LOL I think that's the way I want to go. Even if I siphon up some sand when cleaning, it's easy enough to rinse, drain, add the new water, dechlorinate, and dump the new water and clean sand back in the tank with PWC. Again, thank you! I'll check out the 'for sale' section I just found on here and see if anyone is ridding themselves of PFS in my area


----------



## Bananableps (Nov 6, 2013)

I live in Manhattan, where there is very little demand for pool filter sand! I just ask my local ACE Hardware to order it for me.

I believe Petsmart sells some turquoise sand. I don't have any experience with it, however. Perhaps you could add some turquoise LEDs?


----------



## redavalanche (Dec 7, 2014)

I found pool filter sand at Home Depot, was kept outside. Pool store did not carry it. 
If you suck it up don't worry you will have plenty. Since I siphon to a 5 gallon bucket I toss it outside. 
IMO... You should not toss this sand down your drain should you suck some up during water change. 

When I siphon sand I am just working across the top, not actually siphoning the sand but just what is on top.
Malaysian trumpet snails seem to do a good job cleaning under the sand. But they can proliferate quickly. :smile2:


----------



## renk777 (Jan 16, 2017)

Thinking I won't mention the blue sand to my daughter...this is a good excuse to get rid of 'tacky'! LOL I'll contact my local hardware store; good idea!


----------



## Bananableps (Nov 6, 2013)

renk777 said:


> Thinking I won't mention the blue sand to my daughter...this is a good excuse to get rid of 'tacky'!


HA! Love this.

If you're having a lot of fish waste problems, you might also consider removing the pleco. They are very messy fish. Or at least they produce a lot of visible waste: as herbivores, I suppose their waste might be less toxic? Not sure, but they do seem to have a reputation.


----------



## renk777 (Jan 16, 2017)

I doubt it's "Spotty" (Why, oh why, must little girls name everything under the sun "Lily" or the obvious followed by a 'Y'?!) Spotty is new and only about an inch long <3


----------



## Bananableps (Nov 6, 2013)

Oh god it has a name: I suppose there would be no removing it regardless!


----------

